# Metal Rest and Relaxation



## Surlysomething (Aug 22, 2010)

MENTAL Rest and Relaxation.

I found this article interesting and very helpful.

Have a read and tell me what you think.



http://www.oprah.com/spirit/Strategies-for-Mental-Rest-and-Relaxation-Martha-Beck-Advice/1


----------

